# الخيوط الجراحية



## غيث طارق (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة
لم يتطرق احد من قبل الى موضوع الخيوط الجراحية المستخدمة في خياطة الجروح والاعضاء
انواعها ,اشكالها قياساتها
فهل نجد من يمكنه رفد الموضوع بتفاصيل فنية من ذوي الاختصاص
نحن بانتظار المشاركات


----------



## غيث طارق (8 أغسطس 2007)

هذه مقدمة صغيرة عن الموضوع ونود ان يشاركونا الاخوة والاخوات بالاضافة للموضوع لمساتهم الفنية لتكتمل الصورة عن الموضوع.

Surgical Suture
Sutures, or stitches, are materials used to close a wound. They are used in an attempt to improve and speed healing. Pulling the edges of a wound together and stitching help in healing process. Sutures are used to close cuts from injuries or surgery. They are commonly used on the skin, internal tissues, organs, and blood vessels. 

Suture material 
Different types of materials can be used to close a wound depending upon the style of wound, location and depth in the body. The material can be special glue, staples, animal protein or thread like materials. Usually , the suture material comprises 
•	Polyester 
•	Silk 
•	Nylon 
•	Stainless steel wire 
Suture technology
•	Braided 
•	Plain 
•	Monofilament 
Types of sutures
These sutures can further be 
•	Absorbable suture: The absorbable ones get dissolved in the body on their own and do not require removal. 
•	Non absorbable suture: The non absorbable ones have to be removed after specified time. The type of suture is decided again by the location of the wound. 
The internal layers are stitched by absorbable sutures and the upper or the skin may be stitched by the non absorbable sutures. Local or general anesthesia has to be given to the patient as per the requirement before suturing. 

Features
•	The body of suture is smooth. 
•	The body of the suture does not cause any capillary and repelling reaction. 
•	Due to the softness of the suture, it will not tear at tissue. 
•	It is easy to knot and the knot tied is firm. 
•	The breaking strength of suture and knot are strong. 
•	The sewing is made firm, which is best for the healing of the patient without ductility. 
Depending on the different human organs and operating location, different kinds and sizes of suture needles are chosen. The common features are that the body is smooth, the point type is sharp, and is painless to the human. 

Nonabsorbable Sutures Features
All nonabsorbable sutures are manufactured keeping in mind several fundamental characteristics, such as follows: 
•	Uniform diameter 
•	Uniform size 
•	Sterility 
•	Pliability for ease of handling 
•	Knot security 
•	Uniform tensile strength 
•	Freedom from irritants or impurities


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (11 أغسطس 2007)

*مجهود طيب*

مرحبا بك يا أخي
حقيقة الموضوع جميل وجدير بالدراسة، ولكن كما تفضلت قليلون هم من تطرقوا الى مثل هذه المواضيع .. على العموم المرفق التالي يتحدث عن الخيوط والأبر المستعملة في العمليات الجراحية وكذلك عن عملية التئام الجروح.

مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

تحياتي وتقديري .

جزاكما الله خير جزاء .

وننتظر المزيد والجديد .

البغدادي


----------



## عرب حر (4 فبراير 2008)

*suture*

Asalamo alaykom wa rahmatou allahi wa barakatouhou ana chaksiyan a3mal ala sina3t al kyout ajirahia (suture
kama akoumou bi majmouat abhath ala kasais suture, 
if you have any question I can anserws you and I would like to speak with you . 
In addition if you need some information or document I can send you exemple if I have it.
:77:


----------



## tdm (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## tdm (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## عرب حر (6 فبراير 2008)

*suture*

:55: hal youjado ahad motakasses fi hada majel


----------



## المسلم84 (3 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غيث طارق (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجهد مميز فعلا
وانشاء الله المزيد من العطاء


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (7 مايو 2008)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا عزيزي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوريان44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عرب حر قال:


> asalamo Alaykom Wa Rahmatou Allahi Wa Barakatouhou Ana Chaksiyan A3mal Ala Sina3t Al Kyout Ajirahia (suture
> Kama Akoumou Bi Majmouat Abhath Ala Kasais Suture,
> If You Have Any Question I Can Anserws You And I Would Like To Speak With You .
> In Addition If You Need Some Information Or Document I Can Send You Exemple If I Have It.
> :77:


 
اخ عرب حر السلام عليكم
شكرا لك ولصاحب الموضوع وللمنتدى الجميل وادارته وكل عام وانتم بخير
ياليت تخبرنا او تزودنا بالاجهزة اللازمة لصناعة الخيوط الجراحية وهل هي مكلفه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابوريان44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مهدي الزعيم قال:


> مرحبا بك يا أخي
> حقيقة الموضوع جميل وجدير بالدراسة، ولكن كما تفضلت قليلون هم من تطرقوا الى مثل هذه المواضيع .. على العموم المرفق التالي يتحدث عن الخيوط والأبر المستعملة في العمليات الجراحية وكذلك عن عملية التئام الجروح.
> 
> مع الشكر


 
ملف جميل جدا شكرا اخ مهدي ويحتاج لدراسة مستفيضه ومليء بالمعلومات الطبيه والفنيه


----------



## ابوريان44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

المعذره من ادارة المنتدى لمحاولتي مراسلة احد الاعضاء عبر الخاص وذكر وسائل الاتصال وعدم تنبهي للقوانين المانعه والعشم بكرمكم بالعيد السعيد
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابوريان44 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*الخيوط الجراحية: الاجهزه اللازمه لصناعتها والمواد الخام..هل لديكم علم اين توجد وشكرا*

ارجو من الاخوان المهندسين والفنيين بهذا المنتدى المبارك ان يرشدونا

الخيوط الجراحية: الاجهزه اللازمه لصناعتها والمواد الخام..هل لديكم علم اين توجد وشكرا


----------



## حسام علوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

غيـــث انت كا الغيـــث في أفكــــارك القوية...
الشكر واصل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الجديد
:77:​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*آلات صناعة الخيوط الجراحية*



عرب حر قال:


> asalamo Alaykom Wa Rahmatou Allahi Wa Barakatouhou Ana Chaksiyan A3mal Ala Sina3t Al Kyout Ajirahia (suture
> Kama Akoumou Bi Majmouat Abhath Ala Kasais Suture,
> If You Have Any Question I Can Anserws You And I Would Like To Speak With You .
> In Addition If You Need Some Information Or Document I Can Send You Exemple If I Have It.
> :77:



أشكرك حول إبدائك لتقديم المساعدة لمن يريد كونك متخصص في هذا المجال, وهذا خلق(من أخلاق)إسلامي رفيع , كاد ينقرض بين المسلمين اليوم. فسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح , وأن يبارك لك و فيك آمين. و كنت أريد منك تعريفي على الآلات المستخدمة في تصنيع الخيوط الجراحية . 
وتقبل فائق إحترامي وجزيل شكري.​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*أشكر الأخوة: الأخ / طارق حول تطرقه لهذا الموضوع المهم
وأتقدم بالشكر للأخ / أبو أحمد شكري محمد نوري
وأشكر الأخ / مهدي الزعيم حول مشاركته 
وكذلك لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
وكل عام والجميع بخير وسلامة.*


----------



## عرب حر (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.
اعتذر اولا عن التاخر في الرد.
بالنسبة لصناعة الخيوط الجراحية : هناك قلة من المصنعين وا اغلبهم يوجدون في امريكا.(معلومات اظافية في الملف المرفق)
بالنسبة لكيفية الصناعة : كل نوع له طريقه خاصة. فمثلا [FONT=&quot] Catgut [/FONT] ليس ك [FONT=&quot]synthetic[/FONT]
وفي [FONT=&quot]synthetic[/FONT] طرق كثيره, فهلا تفضلتم بتحديد النوع.


----------



## عرب حر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عرب حر قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> اعتذر اولا عن التاخر في الرد.
> بالنسبة لصناعة الخيوط الجراحية : هناك قلة من المصنعين وا اغلبهم يوجدون في امريكا.(معلومات اظافية في الملف المرفق)
> بالنسبة لكيفية الصناعة : كل نوع له طريقه خاصة. فمثلا [font=&quot] Catgut [/font] ليس ك [font=&quot]synthetic[/font]
> وفي [font=&quot]synthetic[/font] طرق كثيره, فهلا تفضلتم بتحديد النوع.



عذرا لاني لم اضع الروابط.


----------

